# landing in toronto



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

hi can anybody share their landing experence with us .do they put you through the mill with a million question ?i read some where that you had to have your proof of funds but we are waiting for the sale of our house does that matter?any info welcome.cheers:clap2:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi can anybody share their landing experence with us .do they put you through the mill with a million question ?i read some where that you had to have your proof of funds but we are waiting for the sale of our house does that matter?any info welcome.cheers:clap2:


Hi,

My wife reported that her landing at the Toronto Pearson airport was very quick and straight forward. Once you show the immigration and border control officer your immigrant visa you are sent to another room nearby. She said it took less than 10 mins... and they only asked her how much money she had.

I did my landing via the Buffalo, NY/Niagara Falls, ON border and it was pretty much the same. Quick and easy. Got sent to a separate room where an officer kept my landing document (the one you present along with your passport) and he gave me a carbon copy of it so I could request and activate my SIN at a Service Canada office. No hassle... and very polite folks.

G'luck with the house sale.

Cheers


----------

